# 

## Jarek.P

Będę miał lada chwila zakładane okna. I w trakcie ich montażu chcę w nie od razu wrzucić kontaktrony, wpuszczane. I w związku z tym kilka pytań: 

- czy konktaktrony plastikowe od metalowych różnią się czyms istotnym oprócz ceny? Tak, wiem, wyglądem, ale toto schowane w futrynie będzie i szczerze mówiąc małą mi różnicę robi, bardziej się obawiam tego, czy np. fakt posiadania okien drewnianych nie narzuca mi tutaj któregoś rozwiązania. 

- przeglądając dostępne produkty widzę kontaktrony z pętlą antysabotażową. Co to właściwie jest? Ideę takiej pętli potrafię zrozumieć przy każdym innym 
urządzeniu, przy kontaktronie nie bardzo. Bo i niespecjalnie sobie wyobrażam złodzieja demontującego kontaktron zabudowany w oknie tak, że nie zadziała jego normalny styk, a zostanie uszkodzona pętla. 

- trzecia sprawa to kontaktrony parametryczne. Jest sens je kupować (przy założeniu, że buduje normalny alarm do normalnego domu, nie będę 
przechowywał Kossaków i raczej nie przewiduję ochrony przed poważniejszymi włamywaczami niż żulia, gówniarstwo i tym podobni)? Nie chodzi mi tu nawet o oszczędności, bo raptem kilkadziesiąt zł mnie nie zbawi, bardziej o to, czy może centralka ma ograniczoną ilość wejść parametrycznych i tu będą koszta leciały, jak będę musiał parametryczne rozszerzenia kupować? (centralka to będzie Satel, nie wiem jeszcze, który) 

- na allegro generalnie widzę kontaktrony Satela oraz jakieś Noname. Może jest coś innego wartego polecenia? A może np. Satela stanowczo odradzicie? 

- ostatnie pytanie: lokalizacja kontaktronów. U góry okna zadziała zawsze, u dołu okna umożliwi jego uchylenie. Wiadomo, że domu bez opieki z uchylonym oknem nie zostawię, ale w nocy - czemu nie, a alarm mógłby wtedy czuwać, więc może warto? A może dubeltowo, tu i tu? Do okna i tak mam 6x05 doprowadzone, więc przewodowo dałbym radę, kwestia tylko wejść na centralce... 

J.

----------


## ryciek

ad kontaktrony z rezystorami parametryczymi. Jak dla mnie bomba  :wink:  Jest to super rozwiązanie, szczególnie na czas prac wykonczeniowych. Ten typ kontaktrona rozpoznaje trzy stany: okno zamknięte, okno otwarte/uchlone i uszkodzony przewód. Czasami może się tak zdarzyć, że w trakcie prac wykończeniowych ktoś "coś" wkręci, przetnie itp. Jak się zrobi przerwa, to jeszcze pół biedy, bo już przy pierwszej próbie uzbrojena alarmu o tym się dowiemy. Gorzej jak zrobi się zwarcie, to czasami dopiero po kilku tygodniach albo nawet miesiącach dowiemy się o tej usterce.  Wadą tych kontaktronów jest to, że np. w centralach satel za bardzo nie można ich łączyć. W innych centralach, w których jedno wejście może rozpoznać kilka rezystancji i do każdej rezystancji możemy przypisać odpowiednie zdarzenie nie ma tego problemu. W przypadku satela i podobnych central należy pobawić się z rezystorami.

ad. miejsce montażu kontaktrona - jak w domu będzie rekuperacja i raczej nie palnujemy uchylania okien do wietrzenia to można zamontować kontaktrony tylko u góra okna. W przeciwnym wypadku lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie kontaktron na dole. Ale to miejsce ma jedną wadę - wychodząc z domu możemy pozostawić uchylone okno, bo system alarmowy nas o tym nie poinformuje. Idealnym rozwiązaniem są dwa kontaktrony - u góry i u dołu. Przy większej ilości okien może to być jakiś koszt, ale moim skromnym zdaniem warto. Jeżeli w domu będzie klimatyzacja, to można fajnie to spiąć i szybko ta inwestycja może nam się zwrócić.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Odpowiadasz na moje dość stare zapytanie, dla mnie ono już jest troszeczkę nieaktualne. 

Ad acta dopiszę, że z podobnych powodów o których piszesz zamówiłem kontaktrony parametryczne i jak się potem okazało, nie do końca przemyślałem sprawę: okna jednoskrzydłowe, drzwi oraz dwuskrzydłowe z ruchomym słupkiem owszem opędziłem tymi parametrycznymi, ale wieloskrzydłowe już niestety... 

Oczywiście mogłem chronić kazde skrzydło niezależnym portem centralki, ale wydało mi się to zbędnym komplikowaniem systemu, domówiłem jeszcze zwykłe kontaktrony NC i w takich oknach będę je łączył szeregowo i dopiero obstawiał osobno dolutowywanymi opornikami.

A co do na górze/na dole - zastanowiłem się, których okien na pewno nie chciałbym zostawiać uchylonych w czasie zazbrajania alarmu i tam dałem kontaktrony na górze (bądź z boku, w różnych oknach różnie), w reszcie - u dołu.

J.

----------


## SS

Nie ma kontaktronów parametrycznych bez linii parametrycznej w centralce
_"Ten typ kontaktrona rozpoznaje trzy stany: okno zamknięte, okno otwarte/uchlone i uszkodzony przewód. "_
Nie kontaktron rozpoznaje a linia dozorowa centralki

----------


## perkolator

> Nie ma kontaktronów parametrycznych bez linii parametrycznej w centralce
> _"Ten typ kontaktrona rozpoznaje trzy stany: okno zamknięte, okno otwarte/uchlone i uszkodzony przewód. "_
> Nie kontaktron rozpoznaje a linia dozorowa centralki


Do własnych kontaktronów dopinałem oporniki jeden szeregowo i jeden równolegle do styków kontaktrona i na tej podstawie centralka może parametryzować linię. Bez widzianej rezystancji nie działa jak należy.

----------


## tabaluga39

> Do własnych kontaktronów dopinałem oporniki jeden szeregowo i jeden równolegle do styków kontaktrona i na tej podstawie centralka może parametryzować linię. Bez widzianej rezystancji nie działa jak należy.


Zgadza się, bo rezystancja w stanie czuwania nie może być bliska zeru tylko musi mieć te kilkaset omów. Inaczej trudno by było wyłapać zwarcie.

----------


## powell

Odkopuję stary temat, żeby nie tworzyć nowego. 
Jestem na etapie zakupu okien (profil Brugmann), zaproponowano mi montaż kontaktronów za ok. 45zł netto za sztukę. Wiem, że same kontaktrony można kupić taniej, czy jednak poradzę sobie z ich montażem? Oryginalnie podobno wierci się otwór w ramie okna, gdzie chowa się kontrakton. Czy niczego nie zepsuję wiercąc w nowych oknach ? Trochę się tego obawiam, z drugiej strony mogę trochę  zaoszczędzić robiąc to sam.

----------


## hal9

Prawdopodobnie jest to cena z montażem

----------


## fenix2

> Odkopuję stary temat, żeby nie tworzyć nowego. 
> Jestem na etapie zakupu okien (profil Brugmann), zaproponowano mi montaż kontaktronów za ok. 45zł netto za sztukę. Wiem, że same kontaktrony można kupić taniej, czy jednak poradzę sobie z ich montażem? Oryginalnie podobno wierci się otwór w ramie okna, gdzie chowa się kontrakton. Czy niczego nie zepsuję wiercąc w nowych oknach ? Trochę się tego obawiam, z drugiej strony mogę trochę  zaoszczędzić robiąc to sam.


Zapytaj czy nie stracisz gwarancji przy samodzielnym montażu.

----------


## nela29

W Oknoplusie się nie traci - czekam na swoje okienka, a kontaktrony już czekają na montaż  :smile:  Też się zastanawiam czy przy wierceniu nie trafi się na jakiś element metalowy. Jak z tym jest?

----------

